
The Unabomber has become an unlikely prophet to a new generation of acolytes - paulpauper
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/12/the-unabomber-ted-kaczynski-new-generation-of-acolytes.html
======
peisistratos
It says "Against Civilization" is "spreading versions of his message", meaning
Kaczynski. But "Against Civilization" was written by John Zerzan, and Zerzan
was saying these things before "Industrial Society and Its Future" was
published.

In fact, while Kaczynski was more militant, Zerzan is more radical, he sees
the problems not starting with industrial capitalism, but with the original
agricultural slave empires of the Middle East.

Defining primitivism by Kaczynski is like defining Zionism by Baruch
Goldstein, or the anti-abortion cause by Scott Roeder or so forth. Or US
patriotism by the torture in Abu Ghraib.

